# LT1042 - Opinions???



## twgerber

I have been looking for a new mower and found a 2005 LT1042. It has a 42" deck and 14HP Kohler V Twin engine for $1200.

Does anyone have any experience with this mower? Is it a good one?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Well, first off....welcome to TF! Thanks for checking us out.
How much land do you have to maintain and what kind of terrain?
Looking to add any attachments in the future (snow plow, tiller, box, bucket, anything else besides cutting grass???) Love the Kohler engine and size of deck for the price. 14HP is kinda on the lower end of riding mowers for size but if all you need is a solid grass cutter for smaller property, it sounds like you are doing great with the selection. You sure it is not a 19HP on that 44"?
I have seen lots of 19HP Kohlers in the LT1042 line, but not alot of 14HP. Cub Cadet makes a solid tractor, no doubt. 

$1200 is an excellent price....last time I looked it was $1399-1499 and even discounted I saw it for $1375. I could be thinking of the larger HP models, so your mileage may vary!

Have you considered the Craftsman, Husq, JD, or other series in your test drives? What features are you looking for most?

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## twgerber

I should have been more complete to begin with!

I have 3 acres with about 2 I'll mow regularly. 

Not a lot of obstacles but I do have a good slope (not sure of the degree) that my kids go sledding on ;-)

Someday I'd like to get an aerator and blade.

I had been looking at a new SLT1554 but would also like to consider used to save a few $$ so I can do more landscaping.

I am a bit worried about the small HP. Some friends have told me not to go lower than 20HP.


----------



## Chris

I would have to agree.....1-2 acres might be ok for 14-16HP.
With 3 acres to have to cut sometimes, I would say at least a 18-24HP unit. Not only does it cut faster, doesn't bog down, the width of cut, unit size, will actually save you money and time in the long run. 

SEARS right now has all of its 2005 models on sale big time
You can get a beefy black DYT4000 unit w/24HP B&S 48" cut with step-through auto-tranny for $1599.00 --- like $500 off....
they also have a ton of 18.5HP models for around $900-1150.
Check em out if you get the chance....good DEALS!


----------

